
Vitalik Buterin, Ethereum Founder Says Sharding Is Coming - techaddict009
https://cryptocrimson.com/news/vitalik-buterin-ethereum-founder-sharding-is-coming
======
gjvc
From the article:

"Ethereum transactions' amount has increased during the past several decades,"

I had no idea!

